# Turning on and off passenger airbag



## touaregnewbie (May 23, 2009)

I read through this thread but couldn't find the answer...or else I missed it.
Does anyone know if I can turn on and off the passenger side airbag? In order to have a child's car seat in the front I need to be able to turn off the airbag. I need to turn it back on when an adult is sitting there. Any idea? It is a Touareg 3,2 V6 Tiptronic.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag (touaregnewbie)*

I believe that in Europe the Touareg is equipped with a key switch on the center console next to the shift lever to turn the airbag on and off. Do you not have that feature? Is your Touareg a European model or one originally sold into North America and then reimported back to Europe?


----------



## touaregnewbie (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag (spockcat)*

Yep, you are right. Thanks!


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag (touaregnewbie)*

I've ordered the parts (key switch, warning light, connectors, etc..) for the switch, I just got the last connector today. 
I'll post pics and let you know how it turned out when I'm done.


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag ('99jettatdi)*

why would you want to put a child seat in the front???...


----------



## touaregnewbie (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag (Lunker)*

In the country where I live it is allowed. While driving in the city it is better to have the baby next to me rather than screaming in the back seat. I've been told that most accidents occur because the driver is trying to console the screaming baby in the back.


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Turning on and off passenger airbag (touaregnewbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregnewbie* »_In the country where I live it is allowed. .......I've been told that most accidents occur because the driver is trying to console the screaming baby in the back.

wow serioulsy??....we just let ours scream, the stock radio pretty much covers the highest pitch shrill you could imagine....besides, babies scream, alot, its what they do.


----------

